# Zeichencodierung?



## Gast (3. Nov 2005)

Hi Leute.
Ich importiere mit meiner Applikation ein CSV-File von der Festplatte in eine MySQL-DB mit LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE ...
Habe es mit einem ganz einfachen Bsp. getestet, prinzipiell funktioniert es.
In meinem eigendlichen CSV-File sind allerdings in manchen Spalten Sonderzeichen und auch tschechische Wörter. An dieser Stelle gibt es Probleme.
Weis evtl. jemand was ich bei der DB, Tabelle und bei den einzelnen Spalten für eine Kollation oder so einstellen muss?
Danke.

verwende phpMyAdmin 2.6.4, MySQL 4.1.14 und Eclipse 3.1


----------



## Gast (4. Nov 2005)

Hat keiner von euch ne Idee?   :bahnhof:

Gruß Baste.


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2005)

schwer zu sagen: ich würde UTF-8 in der datenbank verwenden

und die text-datei ggf neu kodieren, es könnte ja sein, dass diese gar nicht im Default-Encoding deiner Plattform kodiert ist, so dass jeder naive Versuch das Teil einzulesen scheitern muss

schau erst mal in die Doku, ob man bei LOAD ein Charset angeben kann?


----------



## Gast (4. Nov 2005)

Hi, danke erstmal für deine Antwort, werd gleich mal in der Doku nachschauen.


----------

